# [KDE] franglais

## lva30

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai un petit problèmes qui me casse les pieds et je n'arrive pas a comprendre ce qu'il se passe :

si je lance ma session utilisateur KDE depuis GDM, j'obtiens une session en franglais (genre clic droit en anglais, menu en français...)

Si je lance la même session depuis KDM j'ai bien une session KDE tout en français....

Et pourtant mon paramètrage language est bien défini en français.... Je pige pas.

help pleaseLast edited by lva30 on Tue Jul 20, 2010 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Pour plus de simplicité, fait un sujet par problème...

Je vais me lancer sur le choix de la langue pour kde:

Qu'à tu dans /etc/env.d/02locale ?

As tu défini des langues dans gnome /gdm? (je maitrise pas gdm ni gnome...)

PS : j'ai françisé ma gentoo hier seulement... donc le sujet est frais dans ma mémoire! Je lançais firefox depuis konsole --> Français grâce à "LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"" dans mon .bashrc mais depuis kde direct --> anglais.

L'ajout de 

```
LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

 dans /etc/env.d/02locale a résolu le problème

Tu dois choisir une des locales qui existe dans listée dans ton /etc/locale.gen

Pour l'autre problème, edit et créé un nouveau topic!

----------

## lva30

Bonjour et dsl pour le retour tardif.

J'ai bien 

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

dans mon 02locale

et j'ai bien généré mes locale avec locale-gen.

Mais c'est toujours pareil avec GDM impossible d'avoir KDE correctement en français.

Donc je reste avec ce pauvre kdm qui est plutot pauvre esthetiquement aprlant.

PS: pour le problème de son, j'ai trouvé il s'agissait de la config de phonom tout simplement. alsa n'était pas en premier dans la liste des devices (sick!)

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

```

----------

